# How not to carry. . .



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

Posted this on another forum

*KOKOMO, Ind. (AP) - An Indiana man is out of the hospital and in jail after police say he accidentally shot himself in the groin while robbing a convenience store.

The incident was captured on the store's surveillance camera.

A clerk told police a man carrying a semiautomatic handgun entered the Village Pantry yesterday demanding cash and a pack of cigarettes.

Police say surveillance video shows the man shooting himself as he places the gun in the waistband of his pants. The clerk wasn't injured.

Police later found 25-year-old Derrick Kosch at a home with a gunshot wound to his right testicle and lower left leg.

He's charged with armed robbery, criminal recklessness and battery.*


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

69Roadrunner said:


> a gunshot wound to his right testicle


*That's* gonna leave a mark!


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe they ought to charge him with practicing medicine without a license.

He really screwed up that vasectomy.


----------



## 3/325 (Jan 16, 2008)

Does anyone else find it a little disconcerting that a man took a gunshot to the balls and managed to get away (albeit, temporarily)? Must have been a 9mm. If it was a 45 he would be missing a whole leg.

:anim_lol:


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I bet he doesn't have the balls to do that again.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

milquetoast said:


> I bet he doesn't have the balls to do that again.


:anim_lol:


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I wish a camera had been trained on the street. I'd love to see that getaway limp!:anim_lol:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I love it when they take themselves out of the Gene Pool. Wish he had taken both sides out.:toimonster:

:smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It is a shame it was not one of those 410/45lc pistols. a 410 would have truely fixed him.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

milquetoast said:


> I bet he doesn't have the balls to do that again.


Yeah but he may the ball to do it again, you never know.


----------

